# Many approaches better than one!



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all, happy holidays! I have been away from the BB for a while as I have been feeling great! And I am no longer afraid of jinxing myself by saying it! This is, I believe, due to the mulitdimensional approach I have been forced to take in dealing with this monster we call IBS. I recently finished the hypnotherapy CD's (highly recommended ). I do plan on going through another 100 day cycle. I also take Levsin for sudden pain and Pepto when needed. I began talk therapy in August ( not really having come to terms with the fact that IBS is stress related or that I had an excessive amount of stress in my life )! I also actually ASKED for a prescription for an antidepressant ( so not like me to ask for chemicals ) and was given Celexa. After much self deprication I took it and I truly believe that the combination of therapies has helped not only physcially but emotionally as well. I never thought the day would come.....Piper


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Piper - Thank you for encouraging others by sharing your journey. I think everyone should take the path that is the best for them, and if it is a multi-disciplinary approach, so be it! Do whatever it takes to tame the IBS beast! I did the program 3 times, and I know that IBS was hard-wired and it took a lot of patience along the way. Some folks find that hypno is all they need, others like yourself use several sources. I hope you continue to feel better and better - and you are always welcome here - don't be a stranger and let us know how you get along!All the best to you!Happy holidays to you too!














-----


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Piper,Have you thought about trying Mike's other CD titled "Towards Inner Peace"? I am thinking that when I finish the 100 day program (currently day 65) I will listen to "Towards Inner Peace" and with the deeper relaxation and calming learned that it may inhance listening to individual sessions in the IBS program or the whole program, if I feel I need it. What do you think Marilyn? Does this sound like a good plan?Happy HolidaysRobby


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Excellent plan, Robby.... the Towards Inner Peace sessions are so very soothing, and gentle, and really helped me during a tough time in my life - several surgeries and divorce - and I think that program saved me from going bonkers. It works on all aspects of your life and is very comforting - especially if you are hurting - either physically or emotionally. - at least in my case it was great!Another good one is the Chronic Pain program - I have one session (Light Count) that I use for some non-related abdominal pain from surgery and adhesions - and every time I use it, the pain dissapates. A life saver for me...Happy holidays, Merry Christmas!Marilyn


----------

